# ВСД, невроз, астения или же сердце?



## Алина0109 (22 Авг 2015)

Здравствуйте, мне 22 года. Ж. Все началось с апреля месяца. Я переболела пиелонефритом. Была в др. Городе к врачу не ходила пила Канефрон и почечный сбор. По приезду домой узнала о б. Сохранить не удалось. Сделали чистку 25 мая(как оказалось почистили плохо) после этого лечили воспаление. Выписали с темп. 37-37.2. 4 июня. Дома долечилась. Пила травяной сбор. В это время занималась дипломом. 22 июня выпила немного пива и скурила несколько сигарет (курю только когда выпью). И вот с 23 июня у меня появился первый приступ. Похолодели руки и ноги, стало тяжело дышать закружилась голова появилась слабость. После этого такое состояние длилось неделю. Через неделю у меня случился сильный приступ. Загорелось в груди в середине и между лопаток. Все пошло на левую руку. Поднялось давление с 90/60 до 122/90. И температура с нормальной 36.7 до 37.5. Вызвала скорую. Приехали сделали экг. Все в норме, но все равно забрали в кардиологию. Пролежала там 6 дней. Проводили обследование сделали ! КТ органов грудной полости: Очаговых и инфильтративных изменений не выявлено. Легкие в полном порядке. Узи сердца: Створки митрального клапана эхогенно неоднородны с регургитацией  до 0-1 степени. Очаги уплотнения в эндокарде, миокарде межжелудочковой перегородки. Магистральные артерии: Аортальный клапан изменен явных и морфологических признаков не выявлено. Регистрируется  аортальная регургитация   до  1 степени от незначительной до умеренной по обьему. Аанализы кровь на биохимию в норме. Кровь на сахар в норме. ТТГ в норме. Так же меня смотрел лор: Хр. Фарингит, хр. Вазоматорный ринит, искривление перегородки уха. Гингивит (рот болел, были опухшие десна, белый язык язвочки по краям языка, и ощущение очень гнилостного привкуса во рту). Гинеколог: Посмотрела т. к. После чистки шли м. 3 недели. Узи показала острый эндометрит. В справке написано: ВСД по кардиальному типу, синусовая тахикардия, ХСН 1. Рекомендовано Предцитал МВ 1/2 р. д. (4 месяца) магние В 6 форте по 1/3 р. д. (2 месяца) Карансан 5мг. 1/2р. д под контролем ЧСС. И лечение в гинекологии. После того как меня полечили в гинекологии(промыли под наркозом) проставили антибиотики мне стало немного полег! че. Температура прошла. Но всего на 2 недели. Сейчас беспокоит боль в сердце и всей грудной клетке. Иногда немеет рука левая как ватная становится. И болит спина и шея в основном слева. Кружится голова. Сердце бьется часто. Температура 36.9-37.2. Постоянный ком в грудной клетке и горле. Мокрые подмышки. И еще у меня очень холодные руки и ноги(особенно ноги) раньше такое было если замерзну или сильно волнуюсь. А сейчас все время холодные даже если тепло одета. Еще хотелось бы добавить что проблемы по неврологии у меня с детства. ВСД ставили по смешанному типу. И еще всю жизнь мучаюсь со спиной и шеей(особенно с шеей) в лет 10-12была травма упала с турника примерно метра в 2. После сильно болела спина и шея. Лечение не проводилось совсем. На данный момент из всех симптомов беспокоят больше всего боли в грудной клетке, то посередине то с лева или справа. Но в основном там где сердце. То давит,то немного жжет. Бывает покалывает с права и с лева. Боли постоянные меняется только характер и интенсивность. еще заметила что случается сильный приступ(ощущения по описанию как при инфаркте) а потом держится такое состояние болей до следующего приступа. Врачи направляют к психотерапевту. Действительно ли он мне нужен. Или все же это сердечные боли. Помогите разобраться? Так жить уже не возможно.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (24 Авг 2015)

Алина0109 написал(а):


> ВСД ставили по смешанному типу.


Как говорит доктор Мясников ВСД придумали малограмотные и ленивые доктора, чтобы не разбираться в настоящих проблемах пациента. Нет никакого ВСД. Забудьте!
А вот хроническая интоксикация после неудачной гинекологической операции - на лицо. Повторите ОАК и ОАМ, выложите сканы. Сделайте рентген ШОП в 2-х проекциях и фото сюда же.


----------



## Алина0109 (24 Авг 2015)

Посмотреть вложение 72649 Посмотреть вложение 72650 Посмотреть вложение 72649 Посмотреть вложение 72649 Посмотреть вложение 72649 Посмотреть вложение 72654 Посмотреть вложение 72655 Посмотреть вложение 72656 Посмотреть вложение 72657 Посмотреть вложение 72658 Посмотреть вложение 72659 Посмотреть вложение 72649 Посмотреть вложение 72654 Посмотреть вложение 72655 Посмотреть вложение 72656 Посмотреть вложение 72657 Посмотреть вложение 72658 Посмотреть вложение 72659 это все что у меня на руках


----------



## Алина0109 (24 Авг 2015)

*Леонид Михайлович*, вот что у меня есть


----------



## М@руся (27 Авг 2015)

Алина0109, нормализовалась ли температура и как долго длится субфебрилитет ( 37,2 и выше) ?
Какие результаты анализов, рекомендованных Леонидом Михайловичем?
Оценивать снимки шейного отдела позвоночника-в компетенции врачей форума.

Выскажу мнение кардиологов. Алина, Вы предоставили только полкардиограммы, на которой есть небольшие изменения ( нарушение реполяризации)
По эхокардиографии-аортальная недостаточность, очаги уплотнения миокарда и неоднородность митральных створок никак не укладываются в так называемый диагноз ВСД. Изменения, конечно, не тяжелые, но аортальная регургитация требует наблюдения и может быть связана с воспалительным процессом в организме.
Расстраиваться не будем, но и сидеть сложа руки тоже не будем.

Кораксан принимать не стоит. Он действительно урежает ритм, но его назначают пациентам с ишемической болезнью сердца , которой у Вас нет и быть не может. 

Повторите ЭКГ ( без кораксана), ЭхоКГ, клинический ан. крови, общий анализ мочи.
Проконсультируйтесь у хорошего кардиолога или ревматолога.


----------



## Алина0109 (28 Авг 2015)

М@руся написал(а):


> Алина0109, нормализовалась ли температура и как долго длится субфебрилитет ( 37,2 и выше) ?
> Какие результаты анализов, рекомендованных Леонидом Михайловичем?
> Оценивать снимки шейного отдела позвоночника-в компетенции врачей форума.
> 
> ...


Температура скачет особенно если волнуюсь. Она может быть 36,8 через 2 часа 37,1. А если понервничаю сразу же упасть до 36 например. Анализы узнаю только на следующей недели.

экг старое постаралась скинуть и новое сделанное вчера без приема таблеток,так же узи сделанное вчера.


----------



## Алина0109 (28 Авг 2015)

М@руся написал(а):


> Алина0109, нормализовалась ли температура и как долго длится субфебрилитет ( 37,2 и выше) ?
> Какие результаты анализов, рекомендованных Леонидом Михайловичем?
> Оценивать снимки шейного отдела позвоночника-в компетенции врачей форума.
> 
> ...


Вот сегодняшнее экг. Оам не сдавала а оак...гемоглобин только знаю что 140. Врачи которые смотрят меня очно почему то говорят что все это не сердце дает. А по узи сделанному на этой неделе и экг сегодняшнее говорят что все с сердцем нормально. не знаю что делать. У меня уже целый мешок таблеток...


----------



## М@руся (29 Авг 2015)

Здравствуйте, Алина!
На последней ЭКГ -положительная динамика.


Алина0109 написал(а):


> ...А по узи сделанному на этой неделе и экг сегодняшнее говорят что все с сердцем нормально. не знаю что делать. У меня уже целый мешок таблеток...


На ЭхоКГ выявлена недостаточность аортального клапана, которая не считается нормой. 
На остальных клапанах у большинства здоровых людей наблюдается небольшой обратный поток крови и это не патология. Аортальный клапан-единственный, где обратного потока ( регургитации) в норме быть не должно.

Возможно, во время развития пиелонефрита и эндометрита, Вы могли перенести "на ногах" воспалительный процесс в сердце ( миокардит, ревмоатаку и т д ) НО, с МИНИМАЛЬНЫМИ последствиями. Камеры сердца не расширены, сократимость хорошая.
Скорее всего мешок таблеток не нужен.
-Избегать переохлаждений
-санировать хронические очаги инфекции
-ЭхоКГ-контроль через полгода.

Однако, желательна консультация квалифицированного ревматолога, чтобы решить:
1. Нужны ли дополнительные анализы ( ревмопробы, маркеры воспаления) 
2.Есть ли необходимость в приеме лекарств или достаточно лишь наблюдения.
Либо это уже неактуально.
Такая маленькая аортальная недостаточность может исчезнуть, а если и останется, то не будет являться противопоказанием к беременности и родам.


----------



## Алина0109 (30 Авг 2015)

М@руся написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, Алина!
> На последней ЭКГ -положительная динамика.
> 
> На ЭхоКГ выявлена недостаточность аортального клапана, которая не считается нормой.
> ...


Спасибо за ответ. На данный момент меня беспокоит чувство жара постоянное. Ночью когда сплю ничего не чувствую,но стоит проснуться. Сначала появляется в спине и потом в середине грудной клетки и уходит то на лево то направо. Бывает горит вся спина грудная клетка и живот. Лицо. При этом тоже. меряя температуру она может быть 36.3 или 36.8...тяжело сделать вдох и выдох. Ощущение жара усиливается. Хрустят все кости. Раньше только на руках запястья иногда. И еще дергаются нервы по телу. Особенно на ногах. С чем это может быть связано?


----------



## Алина0109 (1 Сен 2015)

М@руся написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, Алина!
> На последней ЭКГ -положительная динамика.
> 
> На ЭхоКГ выявлена недостаточность аортального клапана, которая не считается нормой.
> ...


Ко всему что я написала выше добавилась простуда. Сильный насморк температура до 38. Уже 3 день. Экг больше не делала. А терапевт говорит анализы нормальные. и ставит диагноз ВСД и Простуда. Просила направление в больницу отказали. Сказали с простудой не кладут.


----------



## Леонид Михайлович (1 Сен 2015)

Алина0109 написал(а):


> а оак...


СОЭ какой?


----------



## Maus1984 (7 Сен 2015)

Очень похоже на мое состояние, особенно нервный тик по всему телу.Тоже ставят ВСД,  и анамалию нашли в сосудах головы, диагноз точный установить пока в России не могут, а вернея даже не хотят, придется ехать за границу.


----------



## Алина0109 (7 Сен 2015)

Maus1984 написал(а):


> Очень похоже на мое состояние, особенно нервный тик по всему телу.Тоже ставят ВСД,  и анамалию нашли в сосудах головы, диагноз точный установить пока в России не могут, а вернея даже не хотят, придется ехать за границу.


Ну у меня не совсем все хорошо по сердцу, в голове тоже отклонения есть в МРТ. Ну и гинекология. Замучалась уже


----------



## Алина0109 (11 Сен 2015)

*Леонид Михайлович*, 
Результаты анализов. Ттг т3 и т4 в пределах нормы


----------



## Kasandra (13 Сен 2015)

Алина, сдайте анализ на гормон кортизол. Клиническая картина, особенно после воспаления почек, надпочечники скорей всего шалят))). Именно он так организм "колбасит")))! Примерно в вашем же возрасте подобное было, чуть в психушку не сдалась, хорошо профессор мудрый и чуткий попался. А вдруг и у Вас  кортизол поднялся, то лечится банально блокаторами))). Удачи.


----------



## Алина0109 (13 Сен 2015)

Kasandra написал(а):


> Алина, сдайте анализ на гормон кортизол. Клиническая картина, особенно после воспаления почек, надпочечники скорей всего шалят))). Именно он так организм "колбасит")))! Примерно в вашем же возрасте подобное было, чуть в психушку не сдалась, хорошо профессор мудрый и чуткий попался. А вдруг и у Вас  кортизол поднялся, то лечится банально блокаторами))). Удачи.


Спасибо за совет. По сердцу нашли инфекционный эндокардит. На днях лягу в кардиологию.


----------



## М@руся (14 Сен 2015)

Здравствуйте, Алина0109!
Как попали в кардиологию? Нашли вегетации? Надеюсь, теперь Вы в надежных руках.
Будет возможность, напишите про самочувствие, анализы и температуру.
Терпения, бодрости духа и сил. Выздоравливайте!


----------



## Алина0109 (15 Сен 2015)

М@руся написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, Алина0109!
> Как попали в кардиологию? Нашли вегетации? Надеюсь, теперь Вы в надежных руках.
> Будет возможность, напишите про самочувствие, анализы и температуру.
> Терпения, бодрости духа и сил. Выздоравливайте!


С Мешалкино попала. Там нашли на 2 х клапанах. Спасибо большое.


----------

